# SOLVED] IrfanView Create Panorama Image



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I was able to 'create panorama image' sometime ago but just recently I seem to be doing something wrong......

Image... create panorama image....horizontal - add images to the right side of the previous one.....add image....select...open....create image.....

All I get now is the new image I've opened and the original one disappears.

I haven't used this for a while so any ideas what I've forgotton or what I'm doing wrong... 

Cheers....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

seems to work that way for me

When you click create image are there multiple images listed in the input images box

Try the freeware V1.6 from this link...works fairly well...

http://www.panoramafactory.com/download.html

buck


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Yes there are..... would a reinstall of IrfanView correct this.....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again

It certainly might...
If they all open separately then I would try a reinstall

Are you creating a pano or a collage


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

trying to create a pano but thinking it may be something wrong with the pics just trying everything of the same size......

If I uninstall I/View will I loose all saved jpg or will they automatically be saved as I/View.....Sorry still learning about all this....or can I just download and install over the current one....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

you can uninstall Irfanview without losing any images...you may need to reassociate them with the new install of Irfan


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks buck.....:up:


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Update... 

Reinstalled IrfanView just a while ago..Everythings back working as it should...

A few weeks ago I downloaded and installed some IrfanView plug ins.....hadn't tried using panorama view since then, untill yesterday when all jpg opened seperately.......maybe installing the plug ins had something to do with it..........It's usually me that messes things up so I won't blame the computer......... 

Cheers buck.....


----------



## ddlb (Dec 29, 2006)

Regarding Irfanview and the panorma feature, I had a problem with Irfanview closing when trying to add .jpg files to create a panorama picture - I tried reinstalling 3.99 with plugins. It did not solve the problem. Here is what I discovered after fiddling with it for what it is worth. If I have a folder of just .jpg filess I have no problems with the panorama feature. However, when adding .jpgs from a folder or desktop that has other files on it - it mysteriously closes the program when I move the cursor after adding 1 or 2 pictures. If anyone has ever had this happen and this resolves their problem I sure would like to know. Thanks! DDLB (first posting)


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Autostitch is still free in the demo. It expires occasionally but all you have to do is delete it and download the latest version. It doesn't expire so that you have to dump it or buy a pay version. People have been using it for a couple of years now by just occasionally replacing the expired demo with a new download. If you read the FAQ it is intended to be free for non-commercial use.

It is an excellent stitching program and people are getting good results. http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------

